# sunny spain 2



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have tried 3 times to send a log of the trip so far but each time it crashes when I go too submit it so I will have to look into the problem in detail and post later.

Bob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bob

Lovely mate, 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Cor - look at all that blue sky! I remember blue sky - just  

Nice photos, Bob.

Gerald


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Lovely pics, but where in Spain? 
First one looks like the wild west - high noon & all that :wink: :lol: 
Terri


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Wattapain, this is El Rocio not far west of Seville and slap bang on the edge of the Donana National Park and a great place for winter sun, more piccies to follow.

Bob


----------

